
Ask HN: Is it a bad idea to send emails directly from a server? - Elect2
My app need to send out large number of Emails. But the pricing of 3rd party SMTP service is not cheap (around $0.1 per 1000 emails). I&#x27;m thinking about buying a small aws&#x2F;google instance that dedicated to send out emails. Is it a bad idea and why?
======
anoldgangstah
[https://sendgrid.com/docs/Classroom/Deliver/Delivery_Introdu...](https://sendgrid.com/docs/Classroom/Deliver/Delivery_Introduction/warming_up_ips.html)

------
PaulHoule
It is if you want those mails to get delivered.

